

Will Blizzard Be Bringing Their Games To Linux? - mtgx
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0ODE

======
aw3c2
Nothing to see, typical phoronix linkbait, just speculation, move along.

~~~
rpicard
> Information has been limited, but it doesn't appear they have any formalized
> Linux plans at this point but are actively monitoring the space.

tl;dr - No, Blizzard won't be bringing their games to Linux.

------
jeffool
I posted this before, but as soon as I did, the thead was removed for being a
dupe:

I have to wonder: What if Valve,and now Blizzard, push Linux as the focus of
their internal development? But give it three years. What if Linux actually
becomes the chief gaming environment? I can certainly see indie developers
pushing Linux, or at the least offering Linux versions, as Steam currently
offers both Win+Mac versions of games.

Given Linus' own recent comments about gnome, maybe some new attention is
exactly what's needed for a new desktop environment to spring forward? And
considering the freeform nature of Valve, I wouldn't be amazed to find out
that some of the internal focus on the rumored "SteamBox" console/PC turns
into a new Linux desktop.

And what happens with MS? Do they chiefly become a device pusher like Apple?
Are they even prepared for this fight?

~~~
chc
Gamers are a really small segment of Microsoft's userbase. They probably
wouldn't be happy, but I don't think it would be a huge dent. Certainly not
enough to persuade them to become chiefly a "device pusher."

~~~
hythloday
I have no special insight here, but it seems odd that MSFT would spend so much
effort on DirectX if gamers are strategically unimportant to them.

~~~
chc
I didn't say gamers are unimportant to them. Microsoft is a huge company
that's capable of simultaenously viewing a huge number of things as important.
I think they'd be upset if they lost the gaming market (at least if it wasn't
to their own Xbox division), but I don't think it would be a mortal blow for
Windows. The enterprise market is much bigger than the PC games market.

------
Rhapso
Honestly, in wine a lot of their games already run fine on Linux. Then again I
still play a lot of Brood War...

